# Writer's Blog--Goin' Hot and Heavy on Topics



## Triceratops (Aug 22, 2013)

I'd like to invite you to Guerrilla Warfare For Writers (Special Weapons and Tactics) where I try to handle some of the obscure and sensitive issues dealing with publication and writing. I offer some tips and tricks relevant to my 26 years in the business. 

GUERRILLA WARFARE FOR WRITERS:

One of the latest topics:  New Adult? Wuss Up/

Guerrilla Warfare For Writers: New Adult? Wuss Up?

Thanks for reading,

Chris


----------

